# Mechanical Engineers.



## ksuresh209 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I am an Mechanical engineer with 12 years of Industrial experience and currently working in Aerospace domain as Supplier Quality Engineer

Would like to know how is the scope for Mechanical Engineers specially Supplier Quality/Manufacturing Engineers in Australia?

As I am hearing few of the Manufacturing companies like Toyota is getting shutdown and scope for Manufacturing Engineers is less???

Kindly share your experience??

Regards,

Suresh


----------

